# My 21 PLLs (Video)



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jun 19, 2012)

Audio and explanation are in portuguese. They aren't needed to understand the video though, the algs are there, and the execution is shown on the video.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 19, 2012)

Gabriel Dechichi said:


> Audio and explanation are in portuguese. They aren't needed to understand the video though



But I desire an explanation for why you're using a Rubik's.


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jun 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> But I desire an explanation for why you're using a Rubik's.



It's a Guhong with Rubik's Logo.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 20, 2012)

Good video. My M and B fingertricks are sad, need improvements.
Põe legenda em inglês hehe


----------

